# Grunt Call



## Deerhead (Nov 24, 2009)

What is the best grunt call on the market today?


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 24, 2009)

Its a similar question to "which is the best deer caliber?"
All are effective if you use them properly.
I use the H.S. calls  quad grunter plus
Has the rubber O-ring for reed adjustments.fawn,young doe,doe,young buck ,and mature buck


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 25, 2009)

Not really some grunt calls sound really bad!  I would like to know what grunt calls sound real. Those that you have had success with.

Thanks


----------



## erniesp (Nov 25, 2009)

Buck teaser by Tommy Walton and he is a member on here..


----------



## LongBeards (Dec 9, 2009)

Primos Buck Roar-have had more success in the last 2 years than all years combined (28 years) before we started using this call.


----------



## HunterEllis (Feb 14, 2010)

flextone buck collector cost 15 dollars at walmart


----------



## shea900 (Mar 3, 2010)

The knight and Hale E.Z. grunter plus seems to work well.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 13, 2010)

true talker- I,ve called in mature bucks with it!


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Aug 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

anything FLEXTONE


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 29, 2010)

OK I would like to thank everyone for their help.  My decision came down to two.  Primos Buck Roar or Flextone True Talker.  Well I stopped by BassPro today and picked up a Buck Roar.  I will say it sure sounds better than anything I have ever owned.  I was blowing it as I drove down Sugarloaf Pkwy!  I did not see any deer running out in the street but I did get a few strange looks from people in the other cars!  

But who cares right!    They are the weird ones and ha they just don’t understand!  

I sure hope the deer think this thing sounds as good as I do!


----------

